# نظام جديد للاضاءة الطبيعية



## مهندسة البناء (4 فبراير 2007)

النظام الجديد في الاضاءه وهو الاستفادة بأشعة الشمس نهارا ...واختزالها ليلا فهي صالحه طول اليوم وملائمة للاماكن ذات سطوع عالي للشمس طول العام ..
وتساهم بشكل كبير في تقليل نفقات التشغيل والصيانة 
وتم تنفيذ هذا النظام في دبي

































الموضوع جدا رائع ومتطور

ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم​


----------



## الوسام الماسى (4 فبراير 2007)

موضوع فعلآ رائع 
مشكورة كتير


----------



## أبو السيد (4 فبراير 2007)

موضوع جداً رائع 

يسلموووووووو


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (4 فبراير 2007)

*مشكوووووووووووره أختى مهندسة البناء*

شكرا كتير على مجهودك
شئ فعلا جميل أن نحاول الاستفاده من الطاقه الشمسيه الطبيعيه,,,,,
ونتمنى أن تنتشر مثل هذه الأساليب فمهما كان تطور الصناعه فلا استغناء عن الطبيعه وخاصة فى الاضاءه والتهويه ..........
شكرا مره أخرى على مجهودك,,,,,​


----------



## مازن هندي (5 فبراير 2007)

اتمناء ان تزودنا بلمزيد


----------



## eng.thaer (5 فبراير 2007)

ممكن تفاصيل اكثر


----------



## علي السبع (16 مارس 2007)

الموضوع مفيد وجميل


----------



## علي السبع (16 مارس 2007)

ممكن *****ك


----------



## علي السبع (16 مارس 2007)

الموضوع مفيد وجميل
ممكن *****ك


----------



## العرابي (17 مارس 2007)

رااااااااائع


----------



## م / تركي بن محمد (19 مارس 2007)

مشكور على هالموضوع الحو يسلموا من جد اختراع حلو بالمرة


----------



## Ahmad R (19 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك

طريقة رائعه


----------



## المعماري82 (19 مارس 2007)

بارك الله بيك ...والله فكرة رائعة


----------



## وسيم حسام الدين (19 مارس 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## romah (19 مارس 2007)

اختى مهندسة البناء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ذكرت فى مشركتك تحت عنوان(نظام جديد للاضاءه الطبيعيه) ما يلى:
ان النظام الجديد فى الاضاءه هو للاستفاده من اشعة الشمس نهارا.... واختزالها ليلا فهى صالحه طول اليوم .....
وبعد ان تصفحت التصاميم المرفقه والشرح المصاحب تبين ان هذا النظام يستخدم للاضاءه النهاريه وفى اماكن معينه والتى يتعذر دخول ضوء الشمس من نوافذها نهارا كما انها تقلل من كمية الحراره المكتسبه نتيجة ضوء الشمس المباشر وتكن لم اجد فى هذا النظام انه يستخدم ليلا لانه غير مزود ب مراكم ضوئيه لتعمل ليلا
ولكن النظام رائع وموفر للطاقه الكهربائيه المنتجه بواسطة المحطات الحراريه او المحطات الكهربائيه التى تدار بالوقود او الغاز او الطاقه الذريه...الخ
امل التوضيح واشكر لك مجهودك الرائع


----------



## عابر القلوب (28 أبريل 2007)

ياليت الدول اللي تعاني من نقص الكهرباء تستخدمها


----------



## حازم نجم (28 أبريل 2007)

انا لي ملاحظة : لو شفتو مباني الشارقة كل تصاميمها المعمارية تعتمد على العمارة والتصميم الاسلامي لاتو على المدى البعيد البناء والابراج الموجودة في دبي مثلا ستعتبر كحضارة غربية موجودة في بلاد عربية فلا بد من الانتباه لمثل هذه الامور 
انا بعتقد انها في غاية الاهمية 

والتصميم الاسلامي العمراتي فريد من نوعه فياريت تكونو من الناس اللي بتعمل على ترسيح الحضارة الاسلامية في التصميم


----------



## م.جمال العبري (28 أبريل 2007)

مشكوره جدا اختي مهندسة البناء على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## babysmile154 (28 أبريل 2007)

الفكره رائعه جدا ومتطوره جداجدا


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (28 أبريل 2007)

فعلا موضوع رائع جداااااااا
لكن أعتقد سيظل لاغنى عن النوافذ للحصول على تهويه جيده أليس كذلك ؟؟؟


----------



## SOOSAH (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرا باش مهندس

فعلا نظام رائع ان شاء الله نقدر نستفيد من الطاقه الشمسية اكثر مع الوقت

soosah


----------



## archi_oj (28 أبريل 2007)

thanx very much


----------



## archocine (9 مايو 2007)

gfdgdfgd dfgdfg


----------



## د.تخطيط (9 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المن والسلوى (11 مايو 2007)

شكرا romah على التوظيح


----------



## hassandiab (12 مايو 2007)

bvhv b bv bvv bnkvnhjvhjvhb jkl; ;k


----------



## hassandiab (12 مايو 2007)

الطاقه الشمسية اكثر مع الوقت


----------



## hassandiab (12 مايو 2007)

أعتقد سيظل لاغنى عن النوافذ للحصول على تهويه جيده أليس كذلك ؟؟؟


----------



## hassandiab (12 مايو 2007)

الدول اللي تعاني من نقص الكهرباء تستخدمها


----------



## hassandiab (12 مايو 2007)

:12: :2: :79: :68:  :32:


----------



## hassandiab (12 مايو 2007)

assdjgjkgjuerjkj fijfkjwefkwe hieieif uiruirbfnf hf


----------



## hassandiab (12 مايو 2007)

yuijj oolkkjgg 
errrffd dsdf


----------



## dodyrewishmoot (5 يونيو 2007)

فكرة جميلة جداً و إقتصادية...الف شكر على المشاركة


----------



## 3bdalr7man (5 يونيو 2007)

جزااااااااك الله خيراااااااا


----------



## هاوي العمارة (6 يونيو 2007)

مشكور اختي مهندسة البناء على هذا المجهود

وكما قلت 
الموضوع جدا رائع ومتطور

ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم​


----------



## fullbank (6 يونيو 2007)

*<****** ما هي الهندسة المعمارية****************************************= ***** >*

اخواني بدي اسال عن التخصصات في الهندسة المعمارية


----------



## first-arch (7 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ثعلب _الصحراء (8 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله بيك موضوع جميل واكثر من رائع ....واحنة باشد الحاجة لتوفير الطاقة


----------



## المهندس المعماري (8 يونيو 2007)

روووووووعه وبالفعل عنا شخصياً طبقنها في استرحتنا كاضاءه للاند سكيب(land scape) حول الشجيرات واثبتت نجاحها ميه في الميه


----------



## freaky (10 يونيو 2007)

يا مهندسين يا عرب 
30 رد تشكرو فيه صاحبه الموضوع ومحد فيكم حتى تعب نفسه وقرأ التفاصيل 
الإختراع لا يختزل الحراره أو الإضاءه ويستخدمها للإضاءه ليلا
هناك لبس في المعلومات ..
أرجوكم أقرأو وأتثقفو بدل ما تضيعو وقتكم تجاملو بعض 
:-(


----------



## m.latreche (12 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معماري من طين (13 يونيو 2007)

احب اوضح نقطة صغيرة؟
اولا : نظام sun pipes هو ليس جديدا كليا .. و لكن استخدمناه من قيل 5 سنوات تقريبا ..
ثانيا: صور الكتالوج المرفق يوضح فقط نوع واحد من هذه الانابيب بينما هناك حوالي 14 نوع من هذه الانابيب.
ثالثا: لم نوضح كيفية اختزان الاضاءة نهارا و اطلاقها ليلا.

اليكم التالي :...
اولا الاضاءة النهارية : كما اوضحت الاخت العيزة في السابق .
و الصور التالية توضع الفكرة اكتر و تقارن بينها و بين الباثيو..

و ثانيا: بالنسبة للاضاءة ليلا:
تستخدم ماده سالت سيليكا .. و خلطها بالفسفور فهي لها خاصية امتصاص الاضاءة نهارة و بعثها ليلا
و لكن تعتبر اضاءة ضعيفة حيث انها قادرة فقط على انارة الطرقات او الممرات و ليس لاستخدامها في القراءة.
و للاسف مرة استخدمت الاتنين في اضاءة مشروع صغيير ... المالك قالي اييه الهجص ده ..
المهم دي صورة الحجر و يوضع على الارض..

و في صور للموديلات دي
احسن من الحجر ده .. لو تحبو..
تحياتي اخوكم معماري من طين


----------



## معماري من طين (13 يونيو 2007)

صور موديلات تانية زي ما وعدت


----------



## KHEFIF Med (1 سبتمبر 2007)

moi j ss un architecte algerien .... j t léve le chapeau .. j'ai lu plusieur sujets de votre participation.. j t souhaite la continuité ..merci ..merci ..merci


----------



## معماري من طين (1 سبتمبر 2007)

i cann`t understand ?
ده لغة هيلوغريفي و لا اييه ؟
المهم انا فهمت ميرسي ؟

thanks for all of u


----------



## عابر القلوب (1 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور يالغالي


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (2 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورة اختي مهندسة البناء على طرحك لهذا الموضوع ولكن؟؟؟

هذا الموضوع مكرر من قبل اخينا عاشق حب الله ورسوله على ما اعتقد اتمنى ان يكون هنالك
كنترول في عملية وضع المواضيع المكررة اسف على مداخلتي ان كان فيها شيء من التطفل

هذا وجزاك الله خيرا واتمنى منك المزيد وانتي ماشاء الله عليك مميزة دوما بحمد الله وفضله


_سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد الا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك_


----------



## حاتم الجندى (2 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بغداد الرشيد (3 سبتمبر 2007)

موضوع مفيد وجديد مشكور يا أختي


----------



## المهندس الطمو (31 أغسطس 2009)

اختي الكريمة:
بالفعل موضوع رائع جدا ولكن هذه الطريقة تصلح لطابق واحد فقط واذا كان ممكن تنقيذها لاكثر من طابق ارجو بيان ذلك وما هي الطريقة


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (16 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة


----------



## engrahaf (17 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووورة جدددددددددا


----------



## برنس القصيم (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*موضوع جداً رائع 

يسلموووووووو*​


----------



## youcef gouri (23 نوفمبر 2010)

حاة فور يا الخو


----------



## arch_hamada (24 نوفمبر 2010)

بار الله فيك وزادك بسطة فى العلم


----------



## مصطفى حسين الطويبى (3 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع ممتاز وجيد والله موفق


----------

